# First timer and semi-clueless



## Vulpes-Victorious (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Fur Affinity members, I'm a first timer to the site and am looking for advice from the world's furries.

I just got back from Further Confusion 2010.  Those of you who saw me there might have seen me with the name "Bayshore."  No I'm not _the_ Bayshore from "Dog's Days of Summer."  I chose the name since I really liked the DDoS comic and I live near the US 101 Bayshore Freeway.

I really enjoyed taking photos with all of the fursuiters (I brought home eight rolls of 35mm film to be developed), but I noticed that everyone already seemed to know one another and I ended up being something of a runabout since I had no one to meet up with.

I asked around about how I could get to know some of the furries at the next con and one suggestion was that I join Fur Affinity (did that, obviously ).  Another was that I subscribe to the Bay Area Furry mailing list (did that too).  Anyone have other suggestions to become a part of the furry In Crowd?


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 28, 2010)

can also join Pounced.org.  I'm a bay area fur too and don't really know any furries.  What I did was just room with a bunch of strangers and got to know them and in the end, they introduce you to their fur friends and so on and so forth.


----------



## Blayze (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm just as clueless. Never been to a con, and I don't know of any furries in my area at all. I live in a dead zone, and this time at&t's 3g network doesn't help.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Same here. Is pounced.org a good place to meet other furs in your area? Figure I'd ask before I go ahead and make a profile there.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've met several furs off of pounced.  If you check the forums, you can try and find out about any meet-ups happening in the area


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 28, 2010)

Blayze said:


> I'm just as clueless. Never been to a con, and I don't know of any furries in my area at all. I live in a dead zone, and this time at&t's 3g network doesn't help.



There are plenty of furries in Oklahoma! Hell, Oklacon didn't start there for no reason, y'know.

Failing that, come to Furry Fiesta; lots of Oklahoma furs will be present, and you can come meet some of them.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 28, 2010)

I've tried furries 4 life and that's been a big help so far. try that


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought Pounced was a dating site?

That's what they told me anyway.


----------



## quayza (Jan 28, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I thought Pounced was a dating site?
> 
> That's what they told me anyway.



Its good for both finding friends or a date or so im told.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 28, 2010)

it is. but a lot of people on pounced are just looking for friends


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 30, 2010)

Anonidate has a section for furries but I've had nothing but bad experiences there. I almost got raped by a fat guy who showed me his favorite Rozen Maiden hentai doujin the first time we met (and he was stoned throughout the entire duration of our meeting), another guy blocked me instantly after he found out I wasn't Asian, and another guy ended up spending most of our first date crying about how his father beat him as a child.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 30, 2010)

I was on FA for 2 - 3 years before I considered a con, so I wound up meeting up with a bunch of people I got to know on the forums here. A local friend of mine went as well. I don't know if there's anything you can do with that... it took me a while to convert that one friend into a furry, heh.

But goes much better if you get to know people and split a room with them, rather than taking the "Looking for a crash spot" ad approach.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 30, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> Anonidate has a section for furries but I've had nothing but bad experiences there. I almost got raped by a fat guy who showed me his favorite Rozen Maiden hentai doujin the first time we met (and he was stoned throughout the entire duration of our meeting), another guy blocked me instantly after he found out I wasn't Asian, and another guy ended up spending most of our first date crying about how his father beat him as a child.



Ouch... that's brutal..sorry for the horrible experiences.


----------



## Vulpes-Victorious (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, subscribing to BAF helped out since I learned about the Stars Every Sunday Furmeet at Stars Bowling in Vacaville, CA; I'll start out with that.


----------



## Vulpes-Victorious (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone.  The last bunch of meets at Stars Every Sunday in Vacaville have been a blast.  But I still feel like something of an outsider or hanger-on.  What are some other ways to get in the middle of the fandom? (short of having a fursuit made since I'm badly strapped for cash)


----------



## Danale (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, usually people find the art/FA first and then go to the cons, not the other way around.

Anyways those are all good suggestions, otherwise the more you get into furry, the more you find little niches on the web where furries gather and discuss.

If you look at my entry tags under conventions, you might find some stuff: http://danale.com


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Knowing fellow furries to meet up with is half the fun of going to a convention. Heck I can't wait to meet all the knuckleheads I've met in these past months


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 20, 2010)

I am still a noob, and i start finding and talking to people on fa. I met a lot of good local furs. and it seems like i know right where you live as well, chat me up on fa!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

Im going to my first con this june at califur. Maybe a other calif one in oct too.

So hope i have a good time there. If i do i might go to the one in oct. depending if i have some spare cash.


----------

